
AT & T to Offer at-Home Mini-Towers for Improved Cell Signal - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/07/technology/07cell.html?src=me&ref=homepage
======
byoung2
I have the Airave, which is Sprint's in-home tower. I got mine for free after
complaining to customer support that I had to walk down to the street in order
to complete a call from my office in Malibu. I would suggest calling AT&T
support to try to work out a similar deal.

